# Kaufberatung Digitalkamera



## Horst T. (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen, ich benötige mal wieder Eure Hilfe. 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein guten und günstigen Digikam für den Hausgebrauch, also das Übliche,  1 - 2 mal Urlaub im Jahr einige Familienfeiern und natürlich die Ausflüge mit der Familie sollen festgehalten werden. 
Ich habe mir für diese Zwecke ein Budget von ca. 150 Euro auferlegt.
Nun bin ich bei einem Shoppingsender über die Samsung PL50 für ca 130 Euro gestoßen und war eigentlich begeistert. Habe ein wenig gegoogelt und gelesen das diese Kamera NUR einen digitalen Bildstabilisator hat, warum NUR, meine jetzige Kam, leider defekt, hat keinen. In einem Großen Elektroladen wurde mir die Kodak EasyShare M 1093 IS ( auch ca. 130 Euro ) angeboten mit optischen Bildstabilisator. 
Und nun weis ich nicht was ich machen soll, eigentlich haben beide besondere Vorzüge aber welche ist wirklich "besser" ??
Da ich nicht sicher bin ob ich die Links der Hersteller hier posten darf, wäre es nett wenns ich die Profis unter Euch mal die Seiten anschauen  und mir dann sagen könnt welche Kamera die " Bessere " ist...


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Digitalkamera*

Servus Horst

Beide Kameras bieten viel, hier sich für eine festlegen ist reine Geschmacksache .

Samsung PL50 versus Kodak M1093 IS

Ich persönlich würde zur Canon Powershot SX200 IS greifen, leider ein bisserl teurer, aber bietet mehr Zoom und mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für den ambitionierten Amateur


----------



## Horst T. (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Digitalkamera*

Hallo Helmut, DANKE für deine schnelle Antwort. Die Canon liegt leider ausserhalb meinen Budget, obwohl der 12 fach Zoom schon sehr nett wäre 

Eigentlich habe bzw. hatte ich mich ja für die Samsung entschieden, sie hat halt so einige dolle Sachen die die Kodak nicht hat, (erweiterte Doppelbelichtung; Gesichtserkennung; Lächelerkennung; Blinzelerkennung; Rote-Augen-Retusche; Beauty Shot Geichtsretusche; Automatische Szene-Erkennung)  bis ich halt das mit dem Bildstabilisator gelesenen habe. 
Ist das für mich als Laie wirklich ein so gravierender Unterschied ??? 
Die Kodak hat dafür einen opt. Stabilisator und macht Fotos und Videos in HD Qualität, was sich nicht schlecht anhört. Ich weis wirklich nicht was ich machen soll.... wenn du dich zwischen den beiden entscheiden müsstest..auf welche würde deine Wahl fallen.... ????


----------



## bodo61 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Digitalkamera*

Hallo Horst,
für mich sind auch die Speicherkarten ein Argument. Z.B. sind SD Karten am günstigsten. Ich habe auch darauf geachtet, das meine Kamera normale Akkus (AA o. AAA) enthält, so das ich in der Not auch mal normale Batterien benutzen kann. Gut wäre auch ein Blick auf die Auslösezeiten, die zwischen 0,05- 0,5 sec reichen.


----------



## Inken (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Digitalkamera*

Hallo Horst!

Ich bin auch von der Canon PowerShot begeistert, ich habe die SX110IS

Gerade beim Zoom möchte ich hier auf den Bildstabilisator nicht mehr verzichten!

Allein der Auslöser ist ein klein bisschen langsam... Ansonsten für mich als Laien DIE Kamera, kann fast alles allein!


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Digitalkamera*

Hallo Horst.

Wie wäre denn dann die PL60? 

Die hat wohl beide Stabilisatoren UND 5-fach optischen Zoom.
http://av.samsung.de/produkte/detail12_main.aspx?guid=f87ff67f-8150-43cb-818f-4d92e8f57095

Preis liegt nur gaanz knapp über Deinem vorgegebenem Rahmen.
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001TDQG14/httpwwwgeizkd-21/ref=asc_df_B001TDQG14367098


----------



## heiti (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Digitalkamera*

Guten Morgen!

Als kleine kompakte Digitalkamera kann ich die Panasonic Lumix-Reihe empfehlen. Meiner Meinung nach hat sie den kleinen Vorteil, dass sie einen Weitwinkelbereich hat. Die Brennweite reicht von 25-100mm. 
Ich hatte früher nämlich oft das Problem, dass man gerade bei Familienfeiern, in die hinterste Ecke des Raumes kriechen musste um Tante Esmeralda auch noch aufs Foto zu bekommen.

Dies hat sich nun ein wenig gelegt. Allerdings ist sie auch ein wenig teurer als die vorgenannten Modelle. Obwohl ich desehen habe, dass die Panasonic DMC-FX35 auch schon für ca. 170,- EUR über den Ladentisch geht.

MfG
Olaf


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Digitalkamera*

Servus Horst

So aus dem Bauch heraus, die Kodak .....

wobei, wie schon geschrieben, wäre für mich die Canon die erste Wahl, weil 


von Manuell - Vollautomatik alle Modi möglich sind
der Zoom nicht zu verachten ist


----------



## Horst T. (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Digitalkamera*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Horst.
> Wie wäre denn dann die PL60?
> Die hat wohl beide Stabilisatoren UND 5-fach optischen Zoom.
> http://av.samsung.de/produkte/detail12_main.aspx?guid=f87ff67f-8150-43cb-818f-4d92e8f57095
> ...



hallo Annett, weist du wie es bei Amazon mit der garantie aussieht ??? Wenn ich die Kamera in einem Elektrogro0ßmarkt kaufe, und dann ein mangel auftritt gehe ich mit dem Kaufbeleg da hin, und mir wird geholfen. Wie läuft das bei Amazon


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Digitalkamera*

Hallo Horst.

Wir sind noch nie in die Verlegenheit gekommen, es austesten zu müssen.

Bei amazon.de kannst Du selbst nachlesen, wie sie es handhaben: http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=13413131
Mit Google kann man nach Rückgabe-Fällen suchen. 
Nur immer im Hinterkopf behalten - wo es problemlos gelaufen ist, wird sich kaum einer darüber auslassen.... 
Die mit Problemen melden sich (lautstark) zu Wort. Ist hier ja nicht viel anders in Bezug auf Teichfragen/Filter etc.


----------



## Horst T. (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Digitalkamera*

Ich danke euch für die Unterstützung habe mich dann für die Kodak entschieden, für`s " normale " Familiemleben reicht sie aus.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Digitalkamera*

 Horst,

wie sind deine Erfahrungen nun mit der Kodak ? Biste zufrieden ?


----------

